
Kilogram conflict resolved at last - Schiphol
http://www.nature.com/news/kilogram-conflict-resolved-at-last-1.18550
======
ColinWright
Discussion seems to be happening over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10385758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10385758)

~~~
Schiphol
The vagaries of HN submissions :)

~~~
dang
In this case a spurious query string did it. Anybody want to suggest a general
way to tell if a query string can safely be stripped (i.e. without changing
the page the URL points to)?

